# anyone who van recognize this pl?



## mellinda (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello, i'm very worried about my mom her chicken Mouse... Is there anyone who recognizes this?
Sincerely
Mellinda


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Although I've never seen that much in an egg, it's what others call a blood egg. This might set your mind at ease: https://countrysidenetwork.com/daily/poultry/eggs-meat/what-does-blood-in-chicken-eggs-mean/

Scroll down to the topic of "Blood Egg" and it will explain better than I can what probably happened.


----------



## mellinda (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you very much for the info. Given the amount i hope she ll be indeed ok. Sorry for the orthograph mistake in the title, the automatic dictionarry makes sometimes unwanted autocorrections


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, we all recognize when a post is from a phone. 

She should be fine. If she's young and hasn't been laying long this could be part of the changes she's going through.


----------



## mellinda (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you.
She is 1.5y old. She was the chicken who layed 3 eggs a day during several months with several wind eggs.

When i took my white silky Fien to another more specialized vet when she had a eye infection, he said that would mean Mouse, when i asked about the laying pattern of mother her chicken, that it would mean she would rest in peace very soon. We took her then off - laying granules if i translate-, since then she lays normal eggs, sometimes 2 egg yolks in one but no more wind eggs or twice or trice a day.

Can it be from food also?
We have been aware almost all our 5 chickens except Goldy (the Harco) are having these blood eggs past weeks: 2 silkies, 1 blue de landes and 1 Mechelse Koekoek (i know the last one has a different name in English). None as bad as Mouse hers but still, a bit suspicious.

We've been questioning my dad when we discovered the yolk of Mouse this evening... It turns out he also likes to feed them bread. We suspect he gives it often as a "snack" as he calls it. Can it be they are having the problem from bread or wallnuts or from their grain? They do receive each a fine cut wallnut in very tiny cutted pieces each every 5 days or every week.

The grain is being kept in a dry barn in 2 sacks that are constantly exposed to air. I'm not sure what's the best condition from preventing contamination of the food . 1 month ago i found a little mouse laying dead in the grain sack... My dad did remove the mouse but feed the grain later still to the chickens … The mouse only laid dead for a couple of hours overeaten herself yet i do not think the dead mouse is the cause, but maybe the stockage condition of the grain? 

Could you please give me some advice for stocking grain so that i'm sure that they are not eating contaminated grain with fungus like in the article you linked? Monday we'll get Mouse (the chicken) some extra vitamin A+K from the store.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to have trouble with the first part of your post, there is something lost in the translation.

A chicken can not lay three eggs in a day, it's just not physically possible. They can appear to lay two when one gets hung up. It takes from 24 to 26 hours from ovulation to the point the egg has the been completed with the shell and laid. 

I will suggest more than one was laying in the same place and that's what you were finding. 

They could be too heavy and that's causing issues with laying normal eggs. Tell Dad the bread is not a good treat, to use bird seed or pieces of fruit. They should be on a good poultry feed. Here in the states, I get my birds a 20% protein and supplement with calcium on the side. 

Your feed should be stored in bins of some sort. The kind that rodents can not get into. It's best to pour the feed into the bin to get a visual on its condition. 

Be very careful of vitamin supplements. If they are getting a balanced diet and all other factors are correct they shouldn't need supplementing. A and K can be a problem since it does accumulate in the fat.


----------



## mellinda (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you for the advice. We will move the grain and make sure only Mouse gets a bit vitamines , we will be carefull. Good to know they should not receive bread. We were positive she layed always 2 a day followed at night by a wind egg.


----------

